# Classic Amboyna's



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi,

I had some fun today at the annual Hamilton Woodshow.  I was able to turn a few pens in the Golden Horseshoe Woodturning club booth, meet some old friends and also other penmakers.  I wore my IAP turning smock...a few IAP lurkers said hello.

These are two Gentlemenâ€™s  roller ball pens (Craft Supply)  that I turned with amboyna burl (From William Woodwrite) and finished with a CA top coat, to me they are the classic look for amboyna on a very classic pen design.













One with a touch of sap wood












Comments are always welcomed


----------



## les-smith (Jan 26, 2008)

Top notch,  Very well done.


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 26, 2008)

That Amboyna is sweet.Great looking pens nice job.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 26, 2008)

Beautiful wood!  You sure put it to good use.  Awesome looking pens!


----------



## txbatons (Jan 26, 2008)

Both pens are great!! Never turned amboyna, but all the pens I've seen with it are nice. Good work on these!


----------



## JayDevin (Jan 26, 2008)

my favorite wood, nice job~~


----------



## LanceD (Jan 26, 2008)

Jim that's some matchup you have there. Like you said, "classic".


----------



## louisbry (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow,gotta love that amboyna.  Very nice workmanship on the pens.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 27, 2008)

good looking pens jim. great wood as well.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> 
> Both pens are great!! Never turned amboyna, but all the pens I've seen with it are nice. Good work on these!



Everyone should turn this particular wood at least once.  The pens almost always look fantastic IF you mind your P's and Q's ... this wood will teach you not to sand too hot, drill too hot... all the things that make wood crack after a few days.  It smells awesome when turning .. that's a plus ... and when you get hold of an absolutely fantastic amboyna burl you will get a superb looking writing instrument.

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim! your wood finish is one of the best here,you make wood look like wood and not plastic, most want to or try for the real shining ca glass like finish,which wood is not.Maybe you could shed a little light on your awesome finish.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 27, 2008)

Impeccable pens and wood as well.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 27, 2008)

Fantastic penturning Jim, fit and finish on both are excellent, the Amboyna blanks from William Woodwrite are beautiful. []


----------



## R2 (Jan 27, 2008)

GCPs if ever I saw one, or in this case two!![:X] Love that stylish, yet simple, kit it matches your blanks perfectly.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 27, 2008)

Some fantastic looking pieces of wood which you did justice to.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 27, 2008)

SWEEEET.  You had a good day all around.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> 
> Jim! your wood finish is one of the best here,you make wood look like wood and not plastic, most want to or try for the real shining ca glass like finish,which wood is not.Maybe you could shed a little light on your awesome finish.



Jim, I second John's request.  Would you mind sharing your technique?  That is a top-notch looking finish on a beautiful piece of wood and I'd appreciate the education as to how you did it.  

As always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## airrat (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice, good job on them.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 27, 2008)

Great looking pens!

When it comes to amboyna the best info is do not fear the sapwood.  

Ed


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice Jim!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim the pens are beautiful, but like several others, I especially like your finish,[^] I have almost learned to make a glass like CA finish, but to me,it detracts from the wood, it almost makes it look plastic (DUH it actually is)[8D] your finish seems to enhance the wood please give us a clue


----------



## broitblat (Jan 27, 2008)

What's not to like?  Great pens, beautiful wood, nice pictures.

  -Barry


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> 
> Jim! your wood finish is one of the best here,you make wood look like wood and not plastic, most want to or try for the real shining ca glass like finish,which wood is not.Maybe you could shed a little light on your awesome finish.




Thanks John,

I appreciate yours and all others kind comments, the wood is wonderful to work with.  I seldom turn anthing but stabilized woods, acrylics or celluloid now, but once in awhile I will turn a pure wood blank as I did here.

My finish is that after I finish turning I sand the blank with 320-400, then apply Mylands cellulose sealer with the lathe off, let it set up, then sand again with 400.  I sand with the lathe at 500 RPM.  Once I have done this first step I then start my CA finish.  

I use THIN CA, apllied to a shop towel, with the off I quickly apply a very thin coat of CA and let it set up, I have never tried the BLO method, but this works fine for me.  

After it is dry I apply a second thin coat of THIN CA, let it set up, then I wet sand with Micro Mesh, 3600-4000-6000-8000-12,000.  

I then apply a third and final quick coat of THIN CA, let it set up, then I use Micro Mesh 8000-12,000, then turn the lathe up and polish at 2600 RPM  with Novus 2.  That's it.  

The look is very glossy actually and pehaps some aspect of my photography made these look less plastic, but they do have a gloss look.  With three thin coats though I have not built up a level clear coat.  The finish I have here follows the topography of the wood and that may be a function of quickly applied thin coats of THIN CA. 

This is what I do, it works for me....a few pen makers watched me apply this method to three of the pens I made yesterday, they all had done CA before with BLO and the lathe on, they all agreed they liked what I did.  That is my method, milage may vary for others using this application.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome job Jim!
Those are two outstanding looking pens.
I can't wait to try some Amboyna.
It sure makes a beautiful pen.


----------



## marionquill (Jan 27, 2008)

Outstanding pens! Where do you get the cases?

Jason


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marionquill_
> 
> Outstanding pens! Where do you get the cases?
> 
> Jason



Thank You Jason, the pen case is sold by Arizona Sihlouette.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 28, 2008)

Jim, as always your pens are great.  Like your CA technique.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 28, 2008)

Great looking pens and congrats on being the star of the daily trivia... See... I didn't ask for the answer... 'cause I already found it!


----------



## gcurran (Jan 28, 2008)

Great looking pens -- sure beats working, eh!


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellant job, as usual Jim    That wood and pen kit are perfect together!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> 
> Great looking pens and congrats on being the star of the daily trivia... See... I didn't ask for the answer... 'cause I already found it!


No Problem Chris,

Last time I saw the truck with the Wood it was on it's way towards Montreal!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gcurran_
> 
> Great looking pens -- sure beats working, eh!



No kidding George, now all we have to do is convince Eric to take a shot at it, and he's got a metal lathe too!![:0]


----------



## bitshird (Jan 28, 2008)

It is a very classy pen, the wood is beautiful, the finish looks superb


----------



## darrenjttu (Jan 30, 2008)

PERFECTION!


----------

